

Firefox crash bug won't be fixed in 22.0 - sp332
https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=860149

======
sp332
I'm posting this here because it is fixed in v23 already. You can get it by
switching to the Aurora version right now, or waiting for 22.0 to be released
and then changing to the Beta version. [https://www.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/channel&#x2F](https://www.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/channel&#x2F);

